# I know when the powder will come



## Edd (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm moving on Monday, Feb 6th so skiing is out of the question.  I'd watch for a big dump between the 5th and the 7th.  The snow will make the moving process miserable and I'll be robbed of a powder day like I have been all year.

You're welcome.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2012)

You're getting soft dude.  If there's 6 inches on the ground, hit the hill and have your lady handle the moving.


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmm...if I did that I wonder if I'd be pushing it if I told her to have some dinner ready at our new place when I come back from skiing?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2012)

maybe pushing it

I'd opt for take out


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 28, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> You're getting soft dude.  If there's 6 inches on the ground, hit the hill and have your lady handle the moving.



You may find that YOUR stuff doesn't quite arrive at the new place.  

But if you go that route, definitely bring the take out home with you.  :razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2012)

There are these guys, you give them money and they move your stuff for you.


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah we actually are hiring movers. First time I've ever done that.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2012)

Edd said:


> Yeah we actually are hiring movers. First time I've ever done that.



Then I don't see a problem. You only need one person there to tell them what to do ... :wink:


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, she can only kill me once.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2012)

Weather channel said this morning cold trought that been over Alaska coming by next weekend


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2012)

So it's not true that there's no problem so  large that it cant be solved with flowers?


----------



## Tooth (Jan 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Weather channel said this morning cold trought that been over Alaska coming by next weekend



Yes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Yes.



I like this thread


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I like this thread



+1


----------



## k123 (Jan 29, 2012)

I see a dump in the forecast for the 5th.... http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/pine-hill-ny/12441/daily-weather-forecast/4631_pc?day=8


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

Best way to get snow is to have somebody here go to Florida.  I'll chip in...


----------



## abc (Jan 29, 2012)

And I will go...

Oh wait, I'm going to Park City. Ooops, never mind, I tried.


----------



## Edd (Jan 29, 2012)

k123 said:


> I see a dump in the forecast for the 5th.... http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/pine-hill-ny/12441/daily-weather-forecast/4631_pc?day=8



Behold my powers...you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Edd (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, I was wrong. Beautiful day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

Josh from Mad River blog saying good chances of snow events next weekend looking good.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Josh from Mad River blog saying good chances of snow events next weekend looking good.



Meh, All winter we've been hearing a weather change is a week out. I'll believe it when I'm shoveling my driveway out.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Meh, All winter we've been hearing a weather change is a week out. I'll believe it when I'm shoveling my driveway out.



I'm not even sure where my shovel is, used it sometime last March I think....


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> I'm not even sure where my shovel is, used it sometime last March I think....


 I know the only time I used my shovel this winter was after the hurricane hit us and i shoveled out my dads spot, sad i haven't used since then.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I know the only time I used my shovel this winter was after the hurricane hit us and i shoveled out my dads spot, sad i haven't used since then.



Wait.....hurricanes bring snow


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Wait.....hurricanes bring snow



The big one that hit this past october, i think Plattekill got three plus feet of snow from it


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> The big one that hit this past october, i think Plattekill got three plus feet of snow from it



You mean the Snowicane!


----------

